# Self propelled haybine



## Cornykid (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm looking for input on used self propelled haybines. Currently I've been running two new Holland 495's. How much more efficient is a self propelled unit? Should stay with around a 12' cut for my rake. I have a great new Holland dealer close, really nothing else unless you drive to hours one way. I've heard that the 1495's can get hung up on soft ground. Any input would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

trade both 495's for a SP diskbine or a 7230 pull type diskbine, I would go with 7230 but I don't think you have a tractor to run it. You need at least 100 HP to run it and I don't think your 1755 Olli or 2840 JD would handle it. You could run a 7220 9' with those tractors and cut as much hay per hour as the 2 495's. Lot less money then the SP. I will never own a sickle mower again


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I agree moving to a discbine machine would be the route. I seen all too often we're farmers bought a self-propelled and it was older with a lot of hours first time the engine or the final drive or the hydro needed any kind of a major repair it was on the junk pile. If you have a lot of road travel between fields you may want to stay away from an older self-propelled.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I ran a 1499 SP for 2 years.
Pros: cab forward layout and mower out in front is awesome. Wasn't very expensive to purchase (around $9,000) engine and controls were very good. Pretty easy to work on except final drives. The NH's were "chain drive". Air conditioning was excellent. To some extent, you can get by with smaller tractors if you do small squares. 
Cons: slow going. Clogged easily-even with new blades. Parts were scarce 5 years ago. Can't imagine how scarce they are today.

A pull type discbine, even an old one, would run 3x faster and give a better cut. 
I'd love to have a SP discbine, but not an SP haybine UNLESS I lived in a dry climate, like S. Utah, where the ground is consistently dry. My family vacations in that area and I notice a LOT of hay farmers still have NH 1499's, 2450's, and JD3430's.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Go see your NH dealer and get a field trial of a Discbine there will be no looking back. The only time you will want a Haybine is in thin third cut alfalfa if you are having a drought. If you don't have a big horse to pull one with look into the MF/New Idea disc cutters they don't require as much HP to run them.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Beav said:


> trade both 495's for a SP diskbine or a 7230 pull type diskbine, I would go with 7230 but I don't think you have a tractor to run it. You need at least 100 HP to run it and I don't think your 1755 Olli or 2840 JD would handle it. You could run a 7220 9' with those tractors and cut as much hay per hour as the 2 495's. Lot less money then the SP. I will never own a sickle mower again


That's high on the hp estimate. I've seen them run with much less, though speed is limited.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

8350HiTech said:


> That's high on the hp estimate. I've seen them run with much less, though speed is limited.


You can but giving up speed, that is the point of a diskbine cutting 7 to 10 MPH in almost any condition.Also add a hill or two and see how fast those 80 hp tractors are no longer used. Could be choice of a bigger tractor or cleaning your drawers in the middle of the field


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Beav said:


> You can but giving up speed, that is the point of a diskbine cutting 7 to 10 MPH in almost any condition.Also add a hill or two and see how fast those 80 hp tractors are no longer used. Could be choice of a bigger tractor or cleaning your drawers in the middle of the field


There's more than just a speed advantage to a disc machine. Even at 5 to 6 mph, I wouldn't want a sickle.


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

I grew up running sickle machines. My uncle still runs a selfpropelled sickle machine. He runs pure alfalfa and they are great for his crop. For grasses not so much. Having ran a few different selfpropelled windrowers I will say if you have wet ground the only one I really had good luck carrying through soft spots was the 8200 Heston I run for a neighbor and that one had the big flotation tires. If you're looking at a 1495 New Holland they are getting to be dinosaur old, good machines but old. And on the New Holland side of things the 1499 my uncle had was better at getting through a soft field than the 2450, Hw 300, or the 4995 Deere.

There are a lot of advantages to a selfpropelled. If I were running alfalfa instead of a lot of grass mixes I would probably be running an 8200 Heston or similar rig. Of the sickle machines that one definitely was the most impressive all around, but they're getting old too. I run a pull type discbine now. Would never consider a pull type sickle, had a couple years ago. It all depends on how many acres and what types of fields and terrains. For odd shaped fields the selfpropelled is nice.

The one thing I love about the selfpropelled is that you never run on the windrows. Less need for tedding as you are not pushing the hay back into the ground with the tractor as you make each subsequent pass.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I would also suggest considering a discbine. I would rather run a pull type disc over a sp sickle any day. Wish I had taken this same advice when I bought another sickle machine......if your hung up though on staying with a sickle I have a like new NH 499 for sale.


----------



## Cornykid (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments. I was able to borrow a new Holland 7230 today and cut my second cutting of sorghum sundan grass. I was very impressed, my 2840 pulled it between 7 and 10 mph over a "c" slope field. Granted this wasn't extremely tall, about 2.5'. Any problems with these discbine?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Cornykid said:


> Thanks for all the comments. I was able to borrow a new Holland 7230 today and cut my second cutting of sorghum sundan grass. I was very impressed, my 2840 pulled it between 7 and 10 mph over a "c" slope field. Granted this wasn't extremely tall, about 2.5'. Any problems with these discbine?


I had a 7320. Very good machine. My only complaints were the plastic bells on the ends of the PTO shielding were shredded up pretty good by the driveshaft and the hydraulic hoses were crushed to the point of leaking when the mower was raised due to interference with a shield and the bump stop. Very minor issues.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Very good machine.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

have had good luck with both of ours 2840 must be a little bigger then I thought good luck


----------

